# Pet Friendly Wyndham



## ride2slide

Does anyone know of any Wyndham Pet Friendly resorts that are not currently on the TUG list?

Mindy


----------



## Rent_Share

Just tell them it's a service animal


----------



## ronparise

ride2slide said:


> Does anyone know of any Wyndham Pet Friendly resorts that are not currently on the TUG list?
> 
> Mindy



There are no pet friendly Wyndham (or Worldmark) resorts to my knowledge,

Am I wrong?...I hope


----------



## Rent_Share

I have no idea what Ron responded 

I was just stirring the pot, the perceived abuse of the definition of what is a service animal and to what degree one of Wyndham's managed brands doesn't do to enforce the no pets ban if the occupant claims it's a service animal, always generates a spirited discussion on another forum


----------



## Bigrob

ronparise said:


> There are no pet friendly Wyndham (or Worldmark) resorts to my knowledge,
> 
> Am I wrong?...I hope



Ron's message.


----------



## vacationhopeful

David,

My non-Wyndham resort actually asks for proof that the animal is a LICENSED SERVICE DOG. No one wants to exclude Service Animals - if it is the truly trained and recognize service animal VERSES a pet. 

I have family members who have health issues with pet dander - requiring real prescription meds. 

As for Wyndham, I would expect the resort management to do their job ... owners of service animals KNOW and many times provide the information before check in.

OP - asked "Are there any Wyndham resorts?' The answer is "none that I (me, Linda) know of".


----------



## 55plus

Wyndham policies on pets and smoking are both the same - not allowed.

I travel with a service dog. I only had an issue one time and that was at Wyndham Pagosa Springs many years ago. Apparently they didn't understand the difference between a service dog and a pet even though I had my service dog documents from the VA - I carry them when I fly so the dog can go with me in the cabin. I even offered to strip down so they could see the scares from injuries I sustained in the military. They finally allowed me to check-in. Needless to say I called corporate and made a complaint about it.

The only resorts I don't travel to with my service dog are in Hawaii. It's because of quarantine laws, not the resort.


----------



## Steve

Hi Ron,

Unfortunately, none of the WorldMark resorts allow pets.  They held a vote several years ago asking if owners wanted to start allowing pets, and it was voted down.  I was disappointed as I love to travel with my dogs.  

Steve


----------



## ronparise

Steve said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> Unfortunately, none of the WorldMark resorts allow pets.  They held a vote several years ago asking if owners wanted to start allowing pets, and it was voted down.  I was disappointed as I love to travel with my dogs.
> 
> Steve



I know that and I thought it was the same at all the Club Wyndham resorts, but the op indicates that there is a list of pet free Wyndhams

I own a ton of Wyndham and Worldmark but when I go to a resort, its Vacation Village at Parkway, because they accept me  and my dogs


No pets at Worldmark but they do encourage smoking...go figure


----------



## ride2slide

I had gotten an old RCI list. A lot of the resorts on the yes list actually state no pets allowed. There were two Wyndham property's on it, one in Branson and one in the Smokies. After calling the resorts, the answer is NO Pets allowed.

We have 2 Chihuahuas. They are lapdogs that sleep in a crate. Last time we took a pet on vacation was to Branson Gold Crown Resort.


----------

